# Re-issue Flying Sub & missing control panel details



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The re-issued 1/32 scale flying sub has had changes made to three interior walls - removing detail from control panels. These changes were made without our approval by our factory. Since we did not direct the factory to make any changes to original kit details we did not even look at the new kit parts beyond the new figures and how they fit in the chairs. We are not happy with our friends at the factory, to say the least, and we are in the process of having CORRECTED replacement parts produced.
Unfortunately this comes at the beginning of the Chinese New Year shut-down so there will be some delay in getting the new parts.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you, Dave. This whole thing was so out-of character with Moebius products that it took me completely by surprise and thought that it was a planned change to the kit. 
I also appreciate Frank for addressing this issue to us as well in another thread that I read before reading yours.
In the future, I will contact Moebius directly whenever I find a kit problem FIRST.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Can I assume the photo etch from Paragraphix can still be used in place of the detailed control panels with adequate accuracy?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^That would make sense.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> Can I assume the photo etch from Paragraphix can still be used in place of the detailed control panels with adequate accuracy?




That's what I'm using; so far, so good.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Ya know, this is a _good_ thing! Saves me a bit of work! Photo Etch for the FS-1 for SURE! The Para Graf-- people...unbelievable work! Detail out the wa_zoo!_ The factory-panel detail I saw before looked toy-like. The PG stuff is PERFECT for this! Then the blue vinyl floor and a lighting kit. Maybe Voodoo? They say they are the best, but...I'll have to see more.

Count me in as very happy not to have to file that stuff off the panels! It's beautifully smooth. :thumbsup:

Doug


----------

